# 1982 12-0 gamefisher Jon Boat



## mike C (May 8, 2015)

Hello all...........new here and I have read a bunch of older posts regarding weight capacities. I have a 1982 12'-0" gamefisher jon boat. The capacity plate is missing and I'd like to have a replacement made. Does anybody out there have one they can post a picture of ? Thanks in advance and good fishing !

Mike C


----------



## derekdiruz1 (May 9, 2015)

I have a buddy that has one I could get a pic of actually. I believe it's 490 people and 620 persons motor and gear. 15hp limit.


----------



## mike C (May 11, 2015)

Wow, that would be really cool, and greatly appreciated. I am trying to be 100% sure of capacity before loading motor, battery and 16 year old on it. Thanks in advance.


----------



## derekdiruz (May 12, 2015)

Sorry on the delay, my buddy with the boat is out of town for another 6 days. I've already texted him. Is it a flat bottom or v bottom? because I have a 1989 V bottom gamefisher 12ft.


----------



## mike C (May 13, 2015)

Thanks, no problem on the delay. I'm still fighting through registration because it was never titled or registered that I can tell and in PA no motors without registration. It is a flat bottom. thanks again I really appreciate it. I have even tried emailing lowes boats that took over sea nymph who manufactured this for sears per the HIN#


----------



## derekdiruz (May 26, 2015)




----------



## mike C (May 26, 2015)

Thank you brother. appreciate the effort


----------



## mike C (May 27, 2015)

sears boat.pdf[/attachment]I think your buddy has a 14' and not a 12' all good though I was able to use the model number on his tag to get some info. Mine actually measures 11-6. found this


----------



## derekdiruz (May 27, 2015)

I measured it with a tape measure and it's 12 on the money lol. I don't know though about the plate because it's significantly higher than my 12 V


----------



## mike C (May 28, 2015)

hmmmmmmmm, interesting. I'm only looking to go about 450# people, motor, and battery. Should be good to go I think. the lake we fish is not deep for the most part so if need be we can walk out . lol. whats the capacity on your V ? Thanks again


----------



## derekdiruz (May 28, 2015)

My V is less than his boat. And only a 10hp limit. But today his boat we had 2 group 29 batteries, a 3hp, 1 gallon tank, 55lb and 30lb Longshaft trolling motors, 2 guys about 400 pounds combined and all our tackle. And it was floating and cruising perfectly fine!


----------

